# Nexus 7 UI for your G-Nex (Phablet Mode)



## Acid'sMark (Mar 14, 2012)

*____________________________________________________*​
*Nexus 7 Phablet UI*​*for Your Galaxy Nexus*​
I fell in love with the ROM Paranoid Android based off Cyanogenmod 9.So I just​had to get a little taste of that going for Jelly bean since I couldn't bring myself to leave​Android's newest iteration. The *.zip* posted below is just a simple *build.prop *edit of​the density settings to display the DPI value at 192. The only other piece of code edited​is the wifi scanning timer as to try to conserve a little battery life. Although it is not much​I thought I would post this for anyone that may only know how to flash files in custom​recoveries.This is only for the VZW Galaxy Nexus and as always flash at your own risk.​
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](Downloads updated with Play MOD to show all apps[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]. Thanks [/background]*craigacgomez*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)])[/background]​(May need [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]to wipe Play Store & Google Service Framework data from Stetings>Apps)[/background]​
​*Download: VZW Galaxy Nexus Phablet Mode *and *Stock*​
GSM Galaxy Nexus Phablet Mode Thread​
*







*​*____________________________________________________*​


----------



## Acid'sMark (Mar 14, 2012)

*Pro Tip: *The stock keyboard changes in the Phablet Mode and is pretty small. Switch to Swiftkey and set the keyboard height to Large.

*Channel Log: *(if you will)
Added Play fix (Shows all app despite DPI MOD)


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice. Will have to give it a try.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## soulshot96 (Aug 7, 2011)

So i guess this is what to expect for tablet versions of android from now on... interesting.


----------



## soulshot96 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey using a screen density changer will have the same effect, no?


----------



## CurrentWeb (Jun 6, 2011)

My internet is terrible so can't download, but I've been working on a tablet mode rom blindly for about a week now lol. Can someone flash this and tell me if apps scale to tablet mode? Like Gmail and the two screen look, cause i want to make the rom i'm working on as hybridy as possible till paranoidandroid is merged


----------



## soulshot96 (Aug 7, 2011)

yeah i tried the lcd density thing...bad idea, black screen after google logo, factory reset wasnt even enough, lol. android ninja, im gonna try this after i make a nandroid because as far as i can tell thats the only way to get back.


----------



## Boner Stabone (Mar 1, 2012)

Is the lock screen ring centered? Every time I change the stock density on a JB rom, the ring is off-centered to the right.


----------



## soulshot96 (Aug 7, 2011)

okay i got it installed and it seems to do what its sopposed to apps go into their tablet form, i can confirm google maps, the browser, gmail, google now, etc


----------



## soulshot96 (Aug 7, 2011)

yeah its centered.


----------



## Boner Stabone (Mar 1, 2012)

soulshot96 said:


> yeah its centered.


Thanks.


----------



## soulshot96 (Aug 7, 2011)

keyboard is a little crammed tho


----------



## Acid'sMark (Mar 14, 2012)

soulshot96 said:


> My internet is terrible so can't download, but I've been working on a tablet mode rom blindly for about a week now lol. Can someone flash this and tell me if apps scale to tablet mode? Like Gmail and the two screen look, cause i want to make the rom i'm working on as hybridy as possible till paranoidandroid is merged


Only some of the apps scale to the Phablet mode. This MOD is only to hold us or maybe just me till Paranoid Android works with a Jelly Bean ROM.


----------



## soulshot96 (Aug 7, 2011)

hmmm then whats the dpi for 10 inch tablets at 1280 by 720?


----------



## soulshot96 (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice mod BTW, cool to play around with and a lot more practical than the full tablet interface mod. But somethings are still too small for me to use this more than every once in a while...anyone want me to test anything out before i go back?


----------



## Acid'sMark (Mar 14, 2012)

soulshot96 said:


> hmmm then whats the dpi for 10 inch tablets at 1280 by 720?


The stock DPI for 10 inch tablets is 120 I believe but I could be wrong. I tried that out for a while too and liked this Phablet mode quite a bit better.


----------



## iOSh8er (Jun 10, 2011)

soulshot96 said:


> yeah i tried the lcd density thing...bad idea, black screen after google logo, factory reset wasnt even enough, lol. android ninja, im gonna try this after i make a nandroid because as far as i can tell thats the only way to get back.


Next time just re-flash the ROM. No wipe necessary.


----------



## Acid'sMark (Mar 14, 2012)

Updated OP with a link to get you back to stock without having to restore. Much much quicker...


----------



## andrew8806 (Jul 6, 2011)

soulshot96 said:


> hmmm then whats the dpi for 10 inch tablets at 1280 by 720?


*145 DPI*

*Source: *http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

soulshot96 said:


> So i guess this is what to expect for tablet versions of android from now on... interesting.


No, dont expect this on any other tablet. MAYBE other 7" tablets will be like this, but 10" tablets will have the typical ICS tablet UI still.

there is a thread around here for tablet UI for JB and it is just like the ICS tablet Mod.

This is more of a Kindle Fire/Nook Tablet thing than it is an actual Tablet. meant to be used in Portrait mode (doesn't even have horizontal mode for home screen)


----------



## execute.method (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone else have their notification drop down squished? 








Sent from my *nixnex using Tapafux.


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

execute.method said:


> Anyone else have their notification drop down squished?
> View attachment 27661
> 
> 
> Sent from my *nixnex using Tapafux.


That's the way its supposed to be on the Nexus 7.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

execute.method said:


> Anyone else have their notification drop down squished?
> View attachment 27661
> 
> 
> Sent from my *nixnex using Tapafux.


how do I activate pulldown toggles like the one you have?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shobon (Nov 2, 2011)

Did anyone notice the lack of apps in the market now?

I'm assuming that there arent that many apps which support 192 dpi


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

Inkdaddy66 said:


> how do I activate pulldown toggles like the one you have?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


its called power controls from the play market and its free

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## msuriel16 (Mar 15, 2012)

The browser isnt letting me open up tabs with quick controls anymore.

Sent from my buttery mess of a Nexus \°o°\


----------



## DeFeet (Feb 20, 2012)

After trying this out, and deciding that I could wait until my Nexus 7 ships to have the tablet interface, I flashed the stock zip.

It could be unrelated, but after that my radio was not connecting at all. And when I went into the settings for mobile data, I didn't have an option to select CDMA/LTE. Like, the entire setting wasn't listed. I also checked another network area and where it normally has GSM/CDMA suto (PRL), it was set to Unknown and I could not change it. I am on Jelly Belly 2.1, so I just reflashed that (along with gapps and other goodies) and now it works. Just thought you should know, if it is caused by the tablet zip or the stock zip, then it's kind of a big deal...

It wasn't for me, but I do commend you on your efforts, it does look awesome otherwise.


----------



## execute.method (Sep 7, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> That's the way its supposed to be on the Nexus 7.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Okay thanks. Kinda looks bad imho.

Sent from my *nixnex using Tapafux.


----------



## execute.method (Sep 7, 2011)

jrock7885 said:


> its called power controls from the play market and its free
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The one I'm using is notification toggle by j4velin. Is power controls better?

Sent from my *nixnex using Tapafux.


----------



## notphilip (Jun 29, 2012)

Is there anyway to trick market into thinking dpi is still 340? I really like this, but I want to be able to update my apps


----------



## Nazgul07 (Sep 22, 2011)

I've put the phone in full tablet mode by setting DPI to 160 ... be warned though.... everything is SUPER TINY. lol

But you do get everything in full tablet layout. so that's pretty cool.


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

notphilip said:


> Is there anyway to trick market into thinking dpi is still 340? I really like this, but I want to be able to update my apps


Well, here you go... I've patched the GoogleServiceFramework.apk & Vending.apk to fix the DPI compatibility issues... it fakes 320DPI as the system DPI...

*Instructions:*
1. Wipe Data for Google Service Framework & Google Play Store.
3. Flash the zip
4. Enjoy!!

*Note:*
If your Play Store apk is named anything other than Vending.apk:
1. Rename the file in the zip to that before flashing
2. Delete the Play Store apk from you phone before flashing

*Download:* http://d-h.st/g0Y

*Patch source:* http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1580827

OP, maybe you could link to this so that everyone can enjoy the Phablet UI with the full market!!


----------



## mrailing (Jul 1, 2012)

DeFeet said:


> After trying this out, and deciding that I could wait until my Nexus 7 ships to have the tablet interface, I flashed the stock zip.
> 
> It could be unrelated, but after that my radio was not connecting at all. And when I went into the settings for mobile data, I didn't have an option to select CDMA/LTE. Like, the entire setting wasn't listed. I also checked another network area and where it normally has GSM/CDMA suto (PRL), it was set to Unknown and I could not change it. I am on Jelly Belly 2.1, so I just reflashed that (along with gapps and other goodies) and now it works. Just thought you should know, if it is caused by the tablet zip or the stock zip, then it's kind of a big deal...
> 
> It wasn't for me, but I do commend you on your efforts, it does look awesome otherwise.


Same for me. No data or service connection after using the "stock" flash. I flashed the JB ROM again and everything is back to normal, something doesn't work when doing it through the file you provided. No big deal, it came back after flashing the ROM again (and apps)


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

mrailing said:


> Did anyone notice the lack of apps in the market now?
> 
> I'm assuming that there arent that many apps which support 192 dpi


192 dpi is an incompatible dpi... only apps which have no dpi requirement will show up. Use the patched file in my previous post to fix this...


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Is there a patch to revert this mod if we don't like it? Thanks!


----------



## shobon (Nov 2, 2011)

RickRom said:


> Is there a patch to revert this mod if we don't like it? Thanks!


Read the OP!


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Flashed well with Jelly Belly 1.6. Gained A LOT of extra screen real estate but the whole UI was too small for me.

Thanks for your hard work on this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caribbean (Jun 28, 2012)

The only error I noticed was in the call log there's a blue bar that overlaps the most recent call. Could that be tweeked? Also would it be possible to make the nav bar at the bottom a liiiiiiiittle bit bigger? If so that'd make this jawn golden!


----------



## Acid'sMark (Mar 14, 2012)

DeFeet said:


> After trying this out, and deciding that I could wait until my Nexus 7 ships to have the tablet interface, I flashed the stock zip.
> 
> It could be unrelated, but after that my radio was not connecting at all. And when I went into the settings for mobile data, I didn't have an option to select CDMA/LTE. Like, the entire setting wasn't listed. I also checked another network area and where it normally has GSM/CDMA suto (PRL), it was set to Unknown and I could not change it. I am on Jelly Belly 2.1, so I just reflashed that (along with gapps and other goodies) and now it works. Just thought you should know, if it is caused by the tablet zip or the stock zip, then it's kind of a big deal...
> 
> It wasn't for me, but I do commend you on your efforts, it does look awesome otherwise.


Your trouble with the MOD in the OP are probably due to the build.prop being different in the Jelly Bean ROM you started from verses the one that I pulled from the Jelly Bean ROM that I used. The MOD I posted should work for most JB ROMs, but I think yours has a slight tweak to work with the rest of the ROM you are on.


----------



## Caribbean (Jun 28, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Also it seems to require a Davlik Cache Wipe on every reboot, otherwise it sticks on Google boot logo. Maybe look into this as well?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Is anyone else experiencing this?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Running JellyBelly v2.1 that previous to flashing this worked fine with no dav wipes upon reboot.[/background]


----------



## Acid'sMark (Mar 14, 2012)

Caribbean said:


> The only error I noticed was in the call log there's a blue bar that overlaps the most recent call. Could that be tweeked? Also would it be possible to make the nav bar at the bottom a liiiiiiiitle bit bigger? If so that'd make this jawn golden!


This MOD is just for people to beable to check out the Nexus 7 Phablet UI and have some fun. I will look into a few small mods like the nav bar and adding the market MOD, but I am in no way, shape, or form an Android dev.

*OP Dowloads Updated...*


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

I've modified the install zip a bit and made this a completely generic update zip... it will work on *any device running Android 4.1 JRN84D*... instead of replacing the entire build.prop, this simply replaces just the single line in build.prop which changes the density setting (i.e., ro.sf.lcd_density)... so the ROM/device specific build.prop changes and your custom build.prop changes will remain unaffected...

And yes, it has my modified DPI compatibility hacks for the Play Store...

*Download:* http://d-h.st/f45


----------



## Caribbean (Jun 28, 2012)

craigacgomez said:


> I've modified the install zip a bit and made this a completely generic update zip... it will work on *any device running Android 4.1 JRN84D*... instead of replacing the entire build.prop, this simply replaces just the single line in build.prop which changes the density setting (i.e., ro.sf.lcd_density)... so the ROM/device specific build.prop changes and your custom build.prop changes will remain unaffected...
> 
> And yes, it has my modified DPI compatibility hacks for the Play Store...
> 
> *Download:* http://d-h.st/f45


Good looking out dude, has the Davlik Cache Wipe problem been fixed? I was having to wipe it everytime I rebooted after flashing AcidMark's


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Well,


Caribbean said:


> Good looking out dude, has the Davlik Cache Wipe problem been fixed? I was having to wipe it everytime I rebooted after flashing AcidMark's


Should not be a problem... though you might have to wipe data for Google Services Framework & Play Store if you don't see all apps...


----------

